# Cured by Colonoscopy?



## MAN46 (Nov 23, 2007)

I was having a lot of mucous and frequent diarrhea so I had colonoscopy about a month ago and all my problems went away. I am thinking the prep I took (HalfLightly) cleared my system of whatever was causing the problem. Has anyone experience something similar?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I heard quite a few people say that before. And someone I personally know (who has IBS) said that too. I've always wondered whether that's temporary relief for them or it's more permanent.Hope yours can last Cherrie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I also took the same prep before a colonoscopy and my constipation problem has gotten better!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know they have measured some changes in specific types of bacteria in the colon after a colonoscopy.It could be that those sorts of changes could be helpful for some people. Unfortunately you can't always be sure what you will get.K.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, no more problems after the colonoscopy? I have a colonoscopy scheduled in a little over a month from now, and I have to take the HalfLightly prep, too. I'll keep my fingers crossed that my IBS issues go away after that!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sometimes people can feel better after having a colonoscopy for weeks to months, and sometimes people can feel worse for a bit. Also IBS itself waxes and wanes in some people.If it was a "cure" there would be a lot of cured IBSers who have colonoscopies.It may or maynot be connected to bacterial bowel flora.It can also sometimes get better after a colonoscopy if they don't find anything serious and the person was worried say about cancer or something, the relief of not finding anything. Were you diagnoed with IBS or was that what they were in the process of doing? For how long have you had gut issues?I am glad your feeling better after the test. Its good to feel better.


----------



## SherryR (Dec 23, 2007)

I will be having a colonscopy in the next few weeks. I wasn't thrilled about the idea, but my Doc even told me that sometimes afterwards you are better, so he convinced me and I am hoping for the result that you got.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I felt the same way, but unfortunately it's been two months and now it's back


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

this gives me the idea that if i fast for a couple days and get a colonic or enema,my bowels will feel better toogonna try this and see if it works


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wanted to add my results. Had a colonoscopy/endoscopy on Friday with a Nulytley prep that gave me hemorrhoids =(. I have had chronic constipation for years but it intensified this last 12 months like no other. My friend died in August of 2013 and I think the stress was what did it. I initially have feelings of incomplete evacuation which leads to back spasms. I also have burning stomach with occasional bloody stool, a ton of nausea, loss of appetite... ulcers on my skin... Since I had my tests/prep, all my problems have gone into remission, or they're gone. It's really too soon to say but I can say I just took a road trip which is a HUGE trigger for my IBS-C (I am diagnosed). I pooped without struggle and discomfort this whole trip. I even allowed myself some vodka, for the first time in a long time. I haven't felt this awesome for this many days in years. Dare I say, almost a decade. I hope this stays this way! I want to add that my tests showed a gastritis diagnosis and I still have to actually go in and talk to my specialist next week. Since the test, though - I have been taking pepcid, everyday. Maybe its been helping? Since my colonoscopy on Friday, I am a new lady.


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

un800 said:


> Wanted to add my results. Had a colonoscopy/endoscopy on Friday with a Nulytley prep that gave me hemorrhoids =(. I have had chronic constipation for years but it intensified this last 12 months like no other. My friend died in August of 2013 and I think the stress was what did it. I initially have feelings of incomplete evacuation which leads to back spasms. I also have burning stomach with occasional bloody stool, a ton of nausea, loss of appetite... ulcers on my skin... Since I had my tests/prep, all my problems have gone into remission, or they're gone. It's really too soon to say but I can say I just took a road trip which is a HUGE trigger for my IBS-C (I am diagnosed). I pooped without struggle and discomfort this whole trip. I even allowed myself some vodka, for the first time in a long time. I haven't felt this awesome for this many days in years. Dare I say, almost a decade. I hope this stays this way! I want to add that my tests showed a gastritis diagnosis and I still have to actually go in and talk to my specialist next week. Since the test, though - I have been taking pepcid, everyday. Maybe its been helping? Since my colonoscopy on Friday, I am a new lady.




































































Amazing new i hope it stays this way,

please stay on the forum and let us know if everything goes smoothly!


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just wanted to update this - =)

I was gold for 3 weeks and then went back to spasm colon, town. Oh well. I was hoping!

Wish docs could tell you why the colonoscopy helps, though. It obviously has helped a lot

of people in different situations...

Maybe it was the fasting and cleansing? Maybe it was the procedure. I am unfortunately back to

where I started and with no 100% clear idea of what my triggers are.


----------



## adslpx (Jun 22, 2018)

I haven't been diagnosed with IBS, but I had persistent diarrhea for 6-7 weeks. My Dr wanted me to have a colonoscopy as I was in my 50's and had yet to have one. I went ahead and did the clear liquid prep along with the solution that you drink the day before. After I finished with the colonoscopy, my diarrhea was gone. Bowel movements went back to normal and it has for now 5 days, which is long for me. I don't know what happened but I will update in a couple of weeks. Hopefully, I will stay regular.


----------



## Musgos (May 15, 2018)

for any straight men and women, try anal sex.. it gives you a nice stimulation in your rectum, it relaxes your large intestine..

i say this for women is not difficult, but straight dudes.. clean that butt and have your best buddy give you a good anal session

make sure he is gay lol, no condoms allowed since it will rip you inside and it will hurt, try getting barebacked and make sure

your buddy has a nice tool, you wont lose any dignity consider it medical, like medical anal sex haha, a friend of mine tried it

and he says it helps him to delay flare ups and or the flare ups aren't as severe, get tested before tying and have an agreement

with your dude that you cant afford hiv or stds, if you need a layer of security take truvada so you dont end up hiv poz

good luck.. oh and yeah clean well before anal sex.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

My IBS was much better after the colonoscopy, but my symptoms and issues gradually came back over the course of a few weeks or so. I also believe it was the clean out from the prep that was responsible for the temporary improvement.

I originally had IBS-C that was gradually getting worse to the point where I was never going, even with laxatives. But then, I started having D every day. Nonetheless, getting backed up seems to drive the problem. So, I guess it makes sense that the major clean out of a colonoscopy prep would temporarily help.

I still don't think it was worth it. I couldn't even finish the colonoscopy prep, as it made me nauseous and caused even worse gut discomfort.

But getting back to the point, you clearly aren't the only one who found the colonoscopy prep at least temporarily relieved IBS symptoms.


----------



## judeeylander (Jul 21, 2018)

I started chronic, incontinent watery diarrhea in the middle of February this year. It has been so bad, I've had to wear both a tampon and a diaper to give me a couple minutes to get to the bathroom several times each day. I tried everything the doctors suggested plus a few more things I found online. No change.

Finally, a colonoscopy was scheduled. The two-step cleanse before the colonoscopy made me very ill; however, the colonoscopy came back completely normal. They did take a couple of biopsies as a precaution, but it will be a few more days before I hear the results.

It is now late in July. I have not been able to be away from a toilet or without tampons and diapers for five months now. It's been two days. I haven't had a bowel movement or passed any water. I'm afraid to hope. But maybe, just maybe, the viral diarrhea they thought I had in February never cleared itself. And maybe, just maybe, the total two-step colon cleanse finally chased out all the bad bugs. I'm so hoping that is true. In the meantime, I've stopped the tampons, but am still wearing diapers as a precaution.

This is wonderful! I hope it holds! Who would have thought taking a colon cleanse would cure diarrhea?

Thank you for being here. My internet search was fruitless until I came to your site. It's the only place on the entire web with potential answers to my condition.

Thanks again!

UPDATE: 23 July 2018

I just got the results of my colonoscopy. I have microscopic colitis. The doctor has called in a prescription and I'm hoping it works, as the diarrhea started again shortly after my earlier post.

I have severe fibromyalgia and all the related owies. I've been on the same prescriptions for years; however, my medications and my age make me nearly a classic candidate for microscopic colitis. Who knew? It will be one more pill to take, but I will be so grateful to be out of tampons and diapers, another pill will be a relief!

Again, thank you for being here. It good to have someone to talk to that doesn't think I'm crazy. LOL!


----------



## JanieM (Jul 14, 2018)

So far I've had two colonoscopies and the same thing happened to me each time. But it wasn't a "cure", it was only temporary. My constipation came back within a few months both times. But those few months of no constipation at all were great!


----------



## JanieM (Jul 14, 2018)

un800 said:


> Wanted to add my results. Had a colonoscopy/endoscopy on Friday with a Nulytley prep that gave me hemorrhoids =(. I have had chronic constipation for years but it intensified this last 12 months like no other. My friend died in August of 2013 and I think the stress was what did it. I initially have feelings of incomplete evacuation which leads to back spasms. I also have burning stomach with occasional bloody stool, a ton of nausea, loss of appetite... ulcers on my skin... Since I had my tests/prep, all my problems have gone into remission, or they're gone. It's really too soon to say but I can say I just took a road trip which is a HUGE trigger for my IBS-C (I am diagnosed). I pooped without struggle and discomfort this whole trip. I even allowed myself some vodka, for the first time in a long time. I haven't felt this awesome for this many days in years. Dare I say, almost a decade. I hope this stays this way! I want to add that my tests showed a gastritis diagnosis and I still have to actually go in and talk to my specialist next week. Since the test, though - I have been taking pepcid, everyday. Maybe its been helping? Since my colonoscopy on Friday, I am a new lady.


----------



## JanieM (Jul 14, 2018)

Funny you mentioned this, because every time I go on a vacation the same happens to me. No problems at all with evacuation, it's as if I never suffered from constipation at all. The longer I'm on vacation, the better it gets too. I become regular, pooping every morning just like I did in my younger days. I think it's a combination of things. First of all, lack of daily stress. I'm having fun, so I relax more. Also, while on vacation I tend to stick to a more normal eating routine because I have to go to restaurants for every meal. Breakfast in the morning, lunch around noon and dinner at a normal dinner home. When I'm home my eating schedule is all over the place because I'm dealing with a family, and sometimes and a part-time job. I often skip a decent breakfast because I have to get out to work very early. More often than not I end up eating something out of my hand on the way to my car. Lunchtime often gets pushed up until late afternoon. Then I'm not hungry at dinnertime when everyone else in my family eats, so I end up famished late in the evening, eat too much then, and then go to bed on a full stomach.

Cure for constipation: Take a lot of vacations! If only I could afford to to that!


----------



## jc65 (Jun 27, 2018)

for me I had a scheduled colonoscopy last year in January. Had to drink the prep they gave me, two bottles was only able to drink one it was too gross. After the colonoscopy I felt regular and then two weeks later I felt kind of the same bloated and dull discomfort on left abdominal area. but then again I went to being regular or what I felt was regular, I remained like that until April of this year where symptoms came back (1st constipation (4weeks) then diarrhea). as of now I am doing somewhat better, still going to bathroom about 3-5 times a day mostly in the morning or early afternoon (stool ranges from 5-6 on the Bristol stool chart). the dull discomfort/tenderness is still there and bloating is there, and I also have a lower left dull back pain. Ive been debating on taking the other prep bottle that I have and see if that will put back to normal at least for another year or so but I am also afraid I may mess everything up and go back to when I first got my symptoms back in April. I mean I rather feel like how I feel right now then feel like how I felt in April (I literally felt bloated, couldn't go, had extreme pain and I couldn't eat anything, the pain and discomfort would make me cry and miss work/school). I asked my GI doctor if I could have another colonoscopy procedure but he was reluctant and instead sent me to get blood work and a CT scan (everything came back normal). Now he wants me to do a bunch of stool tests ( I got like 10 containers I have fill w stool). I asked for a SIBO test since one of the member here recommended it and he said he wanted me to do the stool procedure first. I am hopeful that as my symptoms have dwindled down I will just wake up one morning feeling normal again. kind of also hoping the GI doctor finds something in the stool test that he can be like this is the culprit and this what we are going to do to make you feel better/normal again.

I forgot to mentioned that my primary doctor did place me on 25mg of Zoloft he indicated that it would help, I am not sure if it is or not, guess it is since I started pretty bad in April and well now the symptoms are more tolerable.


----------

